# Ngắm nhìn 10 mẫu đèn ngủ vintage hot nhất hiện nay



## gomsubaokhanh (11/1/22)

Đi kèm với xu hướng hiện đại, lối sống hoài cổ cũng đang lên ngôi. Vintage không phải là việc sử dụng đồ cổ, mà nó còn là những món đồ mang họa tiết hoa văn xưa cũ. Hôm nay, Gốm sứ Bảo Khánh sẽ giới thiệu 10+ mẫu đèn ngủ vintage cực sang trọng cho không gian của bạn.

1. Đèn ngủ vintage để bàn bằng gỗ

1.1. Đặc điểm của đèn ngủ vintage bằng gỗ

Nhắc đến đèn ngủ, nhiều người nghĩ ngay đến các sản phẩm đèn ngủ bằng gỗ. Đây là chất liệu phổ biến sử dụng trong đồ nội thất. Đèn ngủ gỗ thường làm từ gỗ ép hoặc gỗ tự nhiên. Do đó, thị trường có nhiều mẫu đèn gỗ giá rẻ nên đèn được sử dụng phổ biến.

Thân đèn ngủ vintage làm bằng gỗ, chao là vải hoặc nhựa. Chất liệu gỗ tạo cho đèn cảm giác mộc mạc, hoài niệm, biến không gian ngủ trở nên yên bình, ấm cúng. Đèn ngủ gỗ sử dụng được trong nhiều không gian khác nhau.






1.2. Nhược điểm của đèn ngủ vintage bằng gỗ

Do giá thành của đèn phụ thuộc vào chất lượng gỗ, nên nhiều sản phẩm đèn có giá rẻ hơn so với các loại đèn khác. Tuy nhiên, đèn có thể gặp tình trạng mối mọt, cong vênh sau một thời gian sử dụng.

Nếu bạn là một người không sành về gỗ, hãy kiểm tra hoặc hỏi kỹ càng về chất lượng loại gỗ tạo nên đèn để tránh những rủi ro trong khi sử dụng nhé.

2. Đèn ngủ vintage để bàn bằng kim loại
Nếu như đèn ngủ bằng gỗ đem đến cảm giác gọn gàng, ấm áp thì đèn ngủ bằng kim loại lại mang đến tự đơn giản, cá tính.

2.1. Đặc điểm của đèn ngủ vintage bằng kim loại

Với những người thích phong cách mạnh mẽ, những mẫu đèn ngủ bằng kim loại sẽ là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo. Chất liệu kim loại tạo cảm giác thời thượng, đắt tiền. Nhờ đó, đèn ngủ kim loại sẽ biến không gian trở nên phá cách và có điểm nhấn.

Tuy nhiên, không hẳn chiếc đèn ngủ bằng kim loại nào cũng phù hợp với không gian. Vì vậy, hãy tìm hiểu và lựa chọn thật kỹ để tìm được sản phẩm đèn hài hòa với căn phòng nhé!

Ưu điểm của các mẫu đèn ngủ để bàn chất liệu kim loại là không bị mối mọt hay ẩm mốc phá hoại. Độ bền cao, dễ dàng vệ sinh lau chùi, linh hoạt trong nhiều phong cách nội thất khác nhau.

2.2. Nhược điểm của đèn ngủ vintage bằng kim loại

Bên cạnh ưu điểm, các chiếc đèn làm từ kim loại cũng có những nhược điểm riêng như bị hoen rỉ theo thời gian hoặc không biết sử dụng, vệ sinh đúng cách.

Đèn ngủ kim loại thường ít kiểu dáng hơn so với đèn ngủ chất liệu khác. Mẫu mã của chúng chủ yếu là những phong cách đơn giản, hiện đại. Nếu bạn muốn mua một chiếc đèn ngủ vintage bằng kim loại, sẽ tốn kha khá thời gian để tìm tòi được mẫu mã phù hợp đấy!

Xem thêm: 10+ mẫu đèn ngủ để bàn chuẩn chất vintage cho nhà ở


----------

